# Whats up with Chuck?



## Marvin (Mar 3, 2007)

He is out of it!
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/VideoPlayer/videoPlayer.php?vidId=125084&catId=104


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 3, 2007)

I guess he was really tired, man was he just out of it.


----------



## Tames D (Mar 3, 2007)

I think he might of been on pain meds.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Mar 3, 2007)

I think his grueling schedule caught up with him.  He looked extremely tired.


----------



## joblo (Mar 3, 2007)

Tired? Acted like he was drunk or on something to me.


----------

